# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Tips for getting deeper cuts in my quads

## kdtl61

I was wondering if there are any secrets to getting deep guts
in your quads. I have been competing for several years now.
I get my body fat down to the 3 to 4% range. So I end up with good cuts. I see so many body builder with deep cuts. Is it all about the overall size of the muscle? Meaning the bigger the muscle the deeper the cuts? I'm a middle weight and compete at 173#. I have nice legs but they are only so big. After this fall I'm going to take 15 months off to move up in size. My goal is to come back as a light heavy at 185# in the spring of 2004. Maybe then I will feel my cuts look better.
I know you need to do extensions and squeeze hard. What else?

What do you think?
Thanks,
kdtl61

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I like sissy squats, i find they work wonders for me and my quads, kind of hard on my knees so i only use them for 4-6 weeks ever couple of month..................XXL

----------


## primodonna

> _Originally posted by MIKE_XXL_ 
> *kind of hard on my knees*


This is what i keep telling my boyfriend

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> _Originally posted by primodonna_ 
> *
> 
> This is what i keep telling my boyfriend*


Are we still talking about sissy squats  :Don't know: ............ :Wink:

----------


## steelblazin

no way, man. i got one for ya! 

If you can, everyday, try crossing your ankles and pulling the back leg forward till you get a slight cramp. you should see how your separation would look when you tune your legs up. This is just simple isometrics. Switch legs and repeat. Try this for 3-4 mini-sets of 8-10. After a while, you'l be able to get the cuts just by extending your legs alone.

hope this helped,
-steel

----------


## kdtl61

Hey Steelblazin,
I like that suggestion. It will also help on the hams of the front leg.
This is something i can do at work through out the day.
I'll give it a try.
Any other points out there to deeper cuts in your quads come show day?

Thanks,
kdtl61

----------


## kdtl61

Hello again,

I just wanted to bring this issue back up. With so many competing body builders I thought there might be more input then what was said so far.
maybe the cuts are only going to be so good on any given person.
I'm just trying to max out my potental.

Thanks,
k

----------


## kdtl61

Can anyone add anything to this thread?

----------


## silverfox

I find walking lunges very good, and flex on every rep at top.

----------


## kdtl61

Thanks Silver fox,
I do some sort of lunge each week.
I do leg extension mid week heavy and flex hard.
Maybe there are no big secrets on cuts in your quads. Low body fat and pratice posing.
Hey Silverfox did you get my e-mail on fat & carb loading?

Thanks everyone,
kdtl61

----------


## BigLou

What I'm doing right now to get a better separation is drop set leg extensions. Pick a good weight for 12 reps(Failure), full range, go super controlled and squeeze at the top. Then drop the weight and do it again. After that drop the weight again! I do this after lunges or leg press. I am so pumped I have to do legs today!

----------


## Mr. Trenton

Hey Big Lou, when you say "drop sets" on leg extensions, do you mean do a set, then as soon as you're finished do another one and then the samething again without any breaks between sets? Or do you mean do a set, take a break, drop weight, do another set and so on?

----------


## bufchic

BigLous got a good one, drop sets are excellent for developing cuts. although I disagree with the squeeze at the top.. can be ouch on the knees. (Mr. T.. a set when you keep going till failure then drop a couple or so plates, go to failure, drop a little more, go to failure. No rest. They are a nightmare if done right.) Dont do them too heavy either. Most people shouldnt do heavy extensions at all. Also negatives with leg extensions. Drop sets with leg press are good too. You just have to have a real good partner that moves quick. Super sets too. 
I think anything that is super high intensity is going to bring out the definition better.
Your type of cardio can make a difference. Try the recumbent bike at the same level but vary your intensity in intervals. Make them burn for 2-3 min then steady it for 2-3. Ive heard running works well too but I cant run to save my life.

----------


## GUYVER

Just do a lot of legs posing frequently and the separations will come...that is provided you've done your homework on dieting.

----------


## PWROF2

I use hack squats and negative leg extensions. Only doing L/Extensions at the end of w/out so the muscle is fatigued and you don't damage the knees by using too much weight.
My 2 cents...

----------


## Dirty

I have been told to lay on my back and put my legs in the air right before prejudgeing. this is supposed to drain some of the blood out. My first show is in 4 weeks so I haven't tried it yet. However, this was recommended by several bbers who have been helping me for my show. 
Diana

----------


## GUYVER

So exactly how and why draining blood out of your legs improve the condition?

----------


## PWROF2

I think they mean on the day of the show. Basically you get all your admin sorted and then get baskstage, find a good spot to do all your tanning and pump up and then lay down and elevate your legs till its time to get ready. Helps to get the blood out of your legs so that when you go on stage they dont look bloated and the cuts show better. I like doing it because it annoys your fellow competitors who are rushing around and stressing as to why you are so relaxed!!

----------


## GUYVER

So you've tried it. Did it work well?

----------


## Sigmund Froid

More size, less body fat = deeper cuts. Of course, genetics plays into this significantly.

-SF

----------


## PWROF2

Guyver, yeah, I think it helped. When you win a comp you are reluctant to change anything just in case it was the winning factor. I think just the chance to lay down and relax is a good call. As long you don't pump your legs before you go onstage then your legs should come out ok.

----------


## BIG R

Another Idea would be just to pose them more often. Feet pointed at 45degree angles and flex both quads. The more you flex them the more that the detail will come out.

Peace
R :Strong Smiley:

----------

